# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Δέκτης δορυφορικός  EDITION OS MINI

## tripitis

Εχω τον παραπάνω δέκτη  και δεν μου βγάζει σήμα καθόλου ενώ  άλλος  δέκτης κατεβάζει σήμα από την ίδια γραμμή. Τί βλάβη έχει πάθει.; Μήπως το  TUNER;'.Να τον στείλω για επισκευή στην Αθήνα ; Υπ οψη ότι    έχω βάλει το λογισμικό   SATDREAM.GR 6 .Ευχαριστώ  πολύ.-Σας γράφω από Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.-

----------

